# Marco kiebert orca h



## saiblingsjäger (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo!
Weiss jemand etwas über den verbleib von marco kiebert? Nach dem verkauf an ivan, übrigens einer der besten skipper, wollter er sich doch ein neues schiff kaufen?? Nachdem ich jetzt in dk war und einige enttäuschte kunden von marco getroffen habe, die teilweise komplett vorgezahlt haben und jetzt ohne schiff recht blöd dagestanden haben... Daher interressierts mich jetzt schon was da los ist...

Tight lines 
Saiblingsjäger


----------



## MortyHH (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Marco kiebert orca h*

Er wollte ja aber was er nun macht weiß keiner. Was man weiß ist, dass bei Ivan diverse Leute schon vorm Boot standen und er von nichts wußte. Das mit den An und Vorabzahlungen stimmt auch kenne eine PErson die 2 Fahrten für eine ganze Truppe angezahlt hat und nun keinen Kontakt mehr mit ihm hat. Sie wurden immer wieder vertröstet und 2 Tage vorher wurde gesagt, Tour fällt aus tschüß.
Ist das gleiche wie damals auf der Thailand- dort war es genauso. 
Ich finde es auch schon arg wenn du siehst, dass in 2 Angelzeitschriften noch seine Anzeige zu finden ist.

Ich hoffe, es betrifft dich nicht mit Geld vorab und keine Tour oder?


----------



## Nichtsfänger (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Marco kiebert orca h*

Hallo.
Uns ging es so, wir haben vor ca. 4 Wochen das restliche Geld bezahlt und mit Marco ausgemacht, er solle sich melden, falls Sturm ist und wir nicht rausfahren können.
Da wir nichts mehr von ihm gehört haben sind wir letzten Samstag nach Dänemark gefahren und standen vor der Orca, die jetzt Nemo heißt.
Davon hat Marco auch nichts erzählt, dass er das Schiff verkauft hat.
Als wir ihn dann endlich erreicht hatten sagte er, er habe ein neues Schiff, welches aber in Cuxhafen liegt und er könne wegen Sturm nicht nach Dänemark fahren.
Er hat angeblich vergessen uns darüber zu informieren...
Da konnten wir wieder heimfahren...


----------



## saiblingsjäger (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Marco kiebert orca h*

Danke! Doch leider, für 14 leute gebucht und kurzfristig abgesagt nach langem hinhalten. Seitdem nix mehr ghört. Aber zum glück konnt ich bei ivan mit 5 leuten mitfahrn. Und was sollich sagen, 1000 mal besser! Kapitalste fische und die netteste crew, die ich jemals erlebt hab! Aus der perspektive sollt ich marco ne dankes postkarte schicken...;-)


----------



## dasloewe (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Marco kiebert orca h*

war auch mit ivan draussen. kann nur bestätigen, dass es ein klasse schiff und ein netter skipper ist!!!


----------



## saiblingsjäger (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Marco kiebert orca h*

Ja! Ivan und seine crew sind wirklich spitze! Und die jungs wissen was sie tun. Eigentlich war das ganze ein echter glücksfall. Alkerding hätt ich meine anzahlung schon gern zurück. So ein verhalten hab ich eigentlich von marco nicht erwartet. Alles wär gut gewesen wenn er einfach gesagt hätte was los ist. Dann hätte man es verdtehen können. Aber das sogar leute nach dk gereist sind um dann festzustellen, das "ihr" schiff nicht mehr so existiert ist schon frech! Nichtsdesto trotz wünsche uch ihm fair, dass er sein buisness wieder gebacken kriegt und hoffentlich alkes regelt. So wie ich ihn kennengelernt habe bin ich von dem verhalten echten stammkunden gegenüber schon wirklich enttäuscht.
Tight lines!


----------



## Kielerfreund (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Marco kiebert orca h*

Ich weiß nur soviel, dass sich Marco ein neues Schiff gekauft hat.:m
 Damit liegt er jetzt in Cuxhaven in der Werft und bekommt zur Zeit noch keine Zulassung.( EU-Richlinien) |krach:

 Er wird schon wieder kommen.#6

 Gruß
 Carsten


----------



## saiblingsjäger (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Marco kiebert orca h*

Aber er ist doch nicht seid gestern im geschäft und sollte meiner meinung wissen was zu tun ist... Ich habe such gehört, er hat die baltic 1 gekauft und der dampfer war schon auf dem meeresgrund... Ist einem anderen reeder auch angeboten worden, der dankend abgelehnt hat. Naja, man weiss ja nix genaues und slte fairerweise abwarten aber ne kurze meldung und geld zurück wäre wohl angebracht...


----------



## karljani (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Marco kiebert orca h*

Hallo Angelfreunde, 

wir hatten auch eine Angeltour mit 15 Personen bei Marco auf der Orca gebucht.
Wir erfuhren aber Gott sei Dank ein paar Tage vorher über das Web, das irgendetwas nicht stimmt. Nach mehrmaliger Kontaktaufnahme mit Marco wurden wir immer wieder vertröstet.
Zwei Tage vor der Tour wurde diese dann trotz geleisteter Anzahlung abgesagt. Mal sehen wie das ausgeht. Ich bin menschlich von Marco sehr stark enttäuscht und hätte ihm ein solches Verhalten nicht zugetraut. Man kann doch über alles reden, gerade dann wenn das unsere 6. Tour auf der Orca gewesen wäre.


----------



## saiblingsjäger (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Marco kiebert orca h*

Hallo karljani
Genauso sehe ich das auch. Im nach hinein konnte er aber nie die karten auf den tisch legen wenn es probleme gab. Das wäre meine 7 tour mit ihm gewesen... Letztes jahr mussten wir aufs trockendock bzw das schiff. Wir einen ganzen tag bis 20 uhr bei mistwetter irgendwas inthb machen. Da hat er es nicht geschafft selber das problem zu erklären und seine genervten bootsmann vorgeschickt bis die lage eskalierte. Ne rückevergütung war nen bisserl länger fischen. Aber zum glück gibt es such andere crews die total andere ansichten und verhaltensweisen ihren kunden gegenüber haben. Siehe ivan oder die orca flotte in hirtshals...


----------



## eweiss (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Marco kiebert orca h*

Hallo,

weiß jemand was Neues? Angeblich soll Marco mit der Baltic 1 nach Thyboron unterwegs sein oder schon dort sein. Wir haben auch bei ihm gebucht und wollen nicht vergeblich 1200km mit geliehenem Sprinter fahren.

Gruß,
Ewald


----------



## saiblingsjäger (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Marco kiebert orca h*

Das bezweifele ich! Schau mal auf Marine Traffic, da ist keiner irgendwo unterwegs... In Thyboron weiß auch niemand das er wieder kommt und was ich so raus gehört habe, wollen die den dort auch nicht mehr haben...
Seit unserem Fiasko und seitdem wir unser Geld wieder wollen, hab ich auch nichts mehr gehört. Alle die ich in THB getroffen habe, hatten die unterschiedlichsten Geschichten auf Lager, von fehlenden Papieren bis er kann wegen Sturm von Cuxhafen nicht nach THB fahren. Glaube das Thema kann man abharken.
Um ehrlich zu sein es gibt auch andere Kutter mit besseren Kapitänen.;-)
Trotzdem Schade das es so geendet hat und wieder einmal ohne Kreuz zu sagen was los ist. 
Ruf doch mal an und schreibe was er gesagt hat! Würd mich brennend interessieren ob Du Ihn erreichst!
Viel Glück!


----------



## saiblingsjäger (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Marco kiebert orca h*

So gerade nochmal Marine Traffic gecheckt... Nix ist unterwegs. 
Und das "neue" Schiff sollte von Orca, Baltic 1 über Neptun alles heißen...? Schon Komisch! Und auf nen gesunkenen Kahn steig ich auch ungern...;-)


----------



## eweiss (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Marco kiebert orca h*

Wir haben ihn am Sonntag angerufen, nachdem ich das hier gelesen hatte. Da war seine Aussage, er fährt am Montag in Cuxhaven los. Er meinte wir sollen am kommenden Montag wieder anrufen, und wir könnten davon ausgehen, dass alles wie geplant ablaufen wird. Du hast schon Recht, es gibt sicher bessere Schiffe und Kapitäne, aber wir haben auch schon viel anbezahlt. Was hat er denn dir bzgl. der Rückerstattung gesagt? 

Gruß,
Ewald


----------



## saiblingsjäger (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Marco kiebert orca h*

Das hört sich ja erstmal wieder positiv an! Wünsch euch und marco das dass alles klappt! 
Zwecks rückzahlung hat er sich leider nicht mehr gemdet! Da bleiben wir aber dran. Dann müsste er ja eigentlich schon in thb sein... Berichte mal wenns was neues gibt!
Alles gute!


----------



## Audi A4 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Marco kiebert orca h*

Waren bis jetzt immer zufrieden,last uns noch zwei Wochen warten und das beste hoffen.Wenn ich etwas neues von Marko höre |wavey: werde ich Euch bescheid geben.Wir wollen auch mal wieder Dorsche pumpen !


----------



## saiblingsjäger (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Marco kiebert orca h*

Hallo a4! Kennst du marco? Wenn ja sach doch mal? Was für news hast du denn da? Warst du dann bei ihm??  Wenn du meinst man soll noch 2 wochen wArten schauts für ewald  und seine truppe ja schlecht aus,oder?


----------



## Audi A4 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Marco kiebert orca h*

Habe gestern mit ihm Tel,es scheinen wirklich Papiere aus England zu fehlen:r.Ich fahre auch schon seid ca 8-9 Jahren mit der Orca H und kenne Marko von Anfang an.Würde zu gerne wieder mit ihm auf Dorsche und Seehecht gehen und hoffe das es sich alles aufklärt !!


----------



## saiblingsjäger (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Marco kiebert orca h*

Dann hoffen wir mal das beste. Bei uns haben die papiere auch schon vor ostern gefehlt  und ewald hatte ja die information er sei auf dem weg nach thb. Einer kleinen gruppe die ich in thb traf erzählte er, er könne wegen sturm das schiff nicht nach thb verlegen und vergass bescheid zu sagen. Nicht vergessen wurde von den jungs kurz vorher noch den restder kometten passage einzufordern... Wenns ums be********n geht bin ich empfindlich und werde mit allen mitteln auch versuchen mein geld wieder zu kriegen...
Schon seltsam sind die verschiedensten aussagen...


----------



## eweiss (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Marco kiebert orca h*

Ich glaube uns und allen anderen Betroffenen wäre mit der Wahrheit sehr geholfen und wir müßten hier nicht diskutieren.

Gruß,
Ewald


----------



## saiblingsjäger (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Marco kiebert orca h*

Hallo!
Gerade hat mich marco angerufen. Es hat wohl wirklich an den behörden und papieren gelegen, wie es leider oft so ist!
Jetzt hat er aber alkes beisammen und wird sich hoffentlich die nächsten tage auf nach thyboron machen können. Alle die gebucht haben sollten 2 tage vorher kurz anrufen um das ok zu kriegen wie auch die nötigen wetter infos.
Hoffe sehr für marco das jetzt alles klappt und immer ne handbreit wasser unterm kiel.
Ps. Es ist die baltic 1 und sie war nicht abesoffen sondern hatte einen wasserschaden. Auf alle fälle ein komfortables schiff mit ausreichend platz und besonders wichtig tiefkühltruhen!


----------



## eweiss (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Marco kiebert orca h*

Danke für die Info, dann besteht ja für uns noch die Möglichkeit, dass es nächsten Samstag losgehen kann. #a

Gruß,
Ewald


----------



## chrisko (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Marco kiebert orca h*

Hallo
 wenn man das hier alles liest ,muß das ja ein schlechter Geschäftsmann sein (um seine Kunden zu behalten, unternehme ich alles, aber auch alles  um sie zu informieren, was los ist).Wenn das H.Kiebert alles zuviel ist ,dann stelle ich jemanden ein. der das für mich macht. Er mag ja wohl ein guter Kutterkapitän sein ,aber  mit seiner art hat er sehr viele verärgert (auch wir fahren mit einem anderem Schiff raus,es gibt andere Kutterkapitäne die unser Geld haben wollen ) die Konkurenz im Hafen redet auch nicht positiv von ihm,(nicht als Kapitän), sondern als Geschäftsmann


----------



## Orca-h (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Marco kiebert orca h*

Moin moin zusammen , ihr schreibt hier ein Blödsinn ,das Herr Hartung von der Ostsee Star mich nicht in thyborön haben möchte versteht sich ja wohl von selbst , alle Reiseleiter wurden von mir informiert , das ich wohl nicht jeden der Gruppe anrufen kann ist ja wohl auch klar , mir fehlt ein Papier aus England ,darauf warte ich nun schon 2 Monate und jeden Tag sagen sie morgen bestimmt ,
Dann denkt ok dann kann ich ja morgen auch los , das ist sehr nervig , heute ist endlich ein Beamter erschienen , was soll man denn den Reiseleitern sagen wenn es jeden Tag losgehen kann , ich warte hier auch das es endlich losgeht ! Ich kann immer nur für 2 Tage im vorraus planen |gr:#q! Leider mir währe es anders auch lieber denn würden die Leute auch nicht so einen Quatsch schreiben anstatt einfach mal den höhrer in die Hand nehmen und fragen 


Gruß Marco


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Marco kiebert orca h*

Damit weiss jeder Bescheid - Thema dicht.


----------

